# Floorplans



## DonWin (Jan 28, 2007)

Looking to find floorplans for other than current models. Is there a place where they might be posted together or does anybody have any suggestions on how to find?

Thanks.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 28, 2007)

Re: Floorplans

I think you need to clarify what you are looking for.  Sorry, but I for one, do not understand.


----------



## Texas_Camper (Jan 28, 2007)

Re: Floorplans

First, decide on which RV you're interested in.  Then contact the factory to see if they have any old brochures or other info....


----------



## hertig (Jan 29, 2007)

Re: Floorplans

There is no place where all or even most old floorplans are archived.  Each manufacturer may or may not have old models on their web site or have brochures for them.  Some manufacturers 'never' change their floor plans so the current ones may be close enough.  You're going to have to do this manufacturer by manufacturer.

Why do you care about 'old' floorplans anyway?


----------



## DonWin (Jan 29, 2007)

Re: Floorplans

Thanks for your replies. My wife and I are considering purchasing a unit but expect we will make a mistake or two in getting what we finally want so we need to keep the cost down while we funble around. We figure we can get more motorhome for the money by buying used. 

We've got an idea of what we'd like. We're thinking about full-timimg it so we think we will need about 36 to 40 feet and probably a diesel pusher. Our wish list in approximate descending order of importance would include features like plenty of counter space for a working kitchen, an enclosed head separate from the shower and sink, a bedroom with windows (tv not necessary), provisions for a washer/dryer, a main TV (or couch) location that doesn't require twisting sideways. We believe we would prefer a center entry, mainly because we would like to have something other than carpet from the main door to the kitchen and head. We'd prefer fixed furniture with storage rather than loose chairs. We don't think we need a great deal of space so we have little need for slideouts unless they have a positive effect on the primary items we have listed. Other than that, the rest is pretty much negotiable. 

However, we have looked through many machines and come up with very little that does most of the above in one package so we are trying to find some way to narrow our search to specific models on which we should focus.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 29, 2007)

Re: Floorplans

What you have described is a 5th Wheel trailer.  That is why full-timers prefer them over Motorhomes.. :approve: It is hard to find a Motorhome that does not requre twistng sideways to view the TV.  Also a his/hers recliner chair is the only way to go fulltime.  Sitting on couch to view TV is not only uncomfortable it is inhumaine. :bleh:   By the way, after you have lived in an RV for awhile, at least 2 slides will give you enough room to keep you from committing bodily harm on each other.  Unless you buy a Motorhome 5/7 years old it will be hard to find one that does not have slides.


----------



## hertig (Jan 29, 2007)

Re: Floorplans

1) Diesel pushers are great, however now is not the time to buy.  New ones have new engines required by the government, and it is possible the first few years worth will have design defects.  Old engines will have to tolerate the new Ultra Low Sulfer Diesel fuel and we don't yet know what the effects will be.  For instance, there is a rumor that ULSD eats the gasket in the fuel pump of engines like mine.  2) If you have a motorhome, you will also have to have a small car to get around.  Two maintenances, two insurances.  If you want to travel much and stay in one place not so much, a good choice.  To travel little and stay in each place for a while, less good a choice. 
3) as for your wishes:
   - plenty of counter space for a working kitchen (very, very, rare in any RV - best compromise is a cover for the stove and the sink so you can have either counter or these as appropriate)
   - an enclosed head separate from the shower and sink (fairly common in big rigs: mine not only has this, but a second sink in the same enclosure as the head which is wonderful)
   - a bedroom with windows (tv not necessary) (almost all big units, and most will have a TV or at least a place for one)
   - provisions for a washer/dryer (many of the big rigs)
   - a main TV (or couch) location that doesn't require twisting sideways (rare in older motorhome, available in some of the latest motorhomes, more common in trailers old and new)
   - a center entry, mainly because we would like to have something other than carpet from the main door to the kitchen and head (less common in diesel pushers, more common in gas motorhomes and trailers).
   - fixed furniture with storage rather than loose chairs (many will have this as an option
4) All in all, as DL says, a fifth wheel and appropriate tow vehicle will probably cost you less, give you less trouble, and more flexibility if you decide to change, have more of the stuff you want, and will be 'better' for fulltiming unless you will travel a lot and only stay in any location a day or 2.
5) slides rule.  without slides, the best you can say of the unit is that it is usable.  With slides, it can be home.


----------

